# Pregnant Question. Can you help?



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay so I have a question, about how close will a doe start to develope a bag. So just bought a doe, will be a year in march. And she is supposed to be pregnant. I went to go check her today she has developed a bag. Its about the same size as my three year old do that will be a ff March 24th. So my question is when do you think the 1 year old will kid? I know its hard to say without a picture so I will try to get some as soon as I have time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can start bagging up about a month before kidding.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay that's what I thought my three year old doe, as I said her due date is march 24th. So should I expect the 1 year to kid around the same time?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I've seen does start bagging up at 2 months.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some FF bag up several weeks before. When it gets really big & shiny she is ready.
Some of my older does wont bag like that till the day of kidding.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, well her previous owner said that expected her to kid sometime in late april, early may. But the fact that she already has a small bag I doubt she will make it to the first of April.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine usually start 2 months out.  Definitely by 6 weeks out they have an udder started. Sometimes it is hard to see, but you can definitely feel it there. Here are some pictures of some of our girls who were 6-7 weeks out in these pics.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My girls generally start udder development roughly 2 months after settling.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a pic of one of my girls who is due April 12th. She doesn't have a lot but it's a good handful. Maybe the size of a tennis ball. I can feel babies kickin in her too...








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, Thanks guys. That helps out alot. I also have another question. Since she is going to a year old at the time of her kidding. Should i be worried at all?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

To me she's a bit young. Hopefully boer people will chime in...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just try to be there for the kidding just in case.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay and she is a Boer/ Nubian cross.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Should be ok...but I agree with Karen. You never really know what they are going to do when they are so young. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She should do okay. I'd do my best to be there for her though in case she needs help. Hopefully she'll have 2 small ones... not 1 big one. 1 small one would be good too.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea, I agree with you guys I think she should do fine. Most of our does have kids at around 1 year or a year and 3 months; and they do fine.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck! I just had a doe kid that is 11 months she did good but I had strong suspicion the was just once since she never got huge and he was a big one I had to pull and it took a good ten minutes of her pushing and me pulling to get him out. Point being if I wasn't there I doubt he would have made it. So try to be there with her being so young


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

My ND started her udder 47 days ago & still hasn't delivered her babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you are seeing signs that there is a problem, she probably didn't read the book and started uddering up early.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Haha Okay, thanks. I'll keep you guys posted when things get closer.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, so she has started to tighten up in her bag. So fingers crossed she will have kids soonly, and she and them will be fine.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay she she has tigtened up today, its like holding a softball. And she seems pretty round as well. her pooch looks puffy as well.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

So she kidded yesterday. All by herself, she did great. She had a single buck kid with frosted ears just like her. She is a wonderful mother, and very protective. When ever i went to go and check on the kid she would either bite me or horn me. I've never seen anything like it!!


----------

